# Amounts of EO per pound soap?



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Hi,
I've searched the posts and can't find anything pertaining to how much essential oils to use per pound of soap one is making. I realize in the end this is rather subjective and also depends on the particular EO being used but I would like some sort of guideline and would appreciate input. 

Specifically I'm looking to use a blend of lavender, lemongrass, sweet orange, palmarosa, patchouli, rosemary, and rosewood. I have the parts (total 30 parts) needed per batch but don't know how much to use for each pounds worth of soap. So, if each part equals say...a teaspoon...How many pounds of soap might that be good for? Maybe I'm just missing something that is plain obvious.

I struggle with all the differences between teaspoons and milliliters and ounces and grams.... When I get a good recipe figured out, I must write it down! I've done okay so far but I feel it is hit or miss with the amount of EO. 

Thanks so much for any input.
Lavender Blue


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Most soapers use between .50 and 1 oz. per pound of oils. For the lighter EO, like orange, I would use a full oz. For stronger like Patch or Lavender, I usually go .75 oz. With the blend you have listed, I would probably go .75 (3/4 of an oz.) per pound of oil, unless you want it especially strong, then go a full oz.

Sounds like a very nice scent blend.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Tinker,
Thank you! That sounds like good advice.

LB


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I use a half ounce per pound, but back it off to .4 for peppermint or any menthol type EO, because that can irritate the more sensitive body parts.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Mistyf!


----------

